# Bridgeport pricing



## Darren (Nov 6, 2021)

This was up for sale at our local college:









						Bridgeport Milling Machine - govdeals.com
					

GovDeals' online marketplace provides services to government, educational, and related entities for the sale of surplus assets to the public. Auction rules may vary across sellers.




					www.govdeals.com
				




Is it just me or does this price seem crazy high? For comparison, that's more than 3 times what i paid for mine:









						Kent Milling Machine - govdeals.com
					

GovDeals' online marketplace provides services to government, educational, and related entities for the sale of surplus assets to the public. Auction rules may vary across sellers.




					www.govdeals.com
				




Is this just covid pricing, or have machine prices really jumped this high?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 6, 2021)

The college must consider that a great donation - yikes!  that was expensive for a Bridget


----------



## Darren (Nov 6, 2021)

Yea,  that's approaching new machine pricing.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 7, 2021)

The thing is, is that is a *Sony* DRO that the college capitalized at around 6000$, and the mill probably cost them about 12000$ when BP was still in business.  (The power feed was a 2500$ add-on in Canada)

So they think they can get just over a third of new, which may sound reasonable to an accountant.  The real market value of a machine like that - that is VERY heavily used (as is apparent from the photo) is about 3000$ because of the name, the DRO and the power feed.

The Kent is a far better deal.  I chose First rather than BP when I bought my big mill:  they were way better made, heavier, and still most BP parts fit.  Tawanese clone/ copy with heavier castings and bigger ways and bearings.  Same thing for a DoAll mill.  If you find one in good shape, way better than a BP.

WAIT:  UPDATE  I don't think it is a genuine Bridgeport.  *Highway robbery.*


----------



## gerritv (Nov 8, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> WAIT:  UPDATE  I don't think it is a genuine Bridgeport.  *Highway robbery.*


The winning bidder voluntarily got it to that price, so not exactly robbery in my mind. Still, a crazy price to pay, esp. in Ontario where BP's are prevalent at <$3000

Gerrit


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 8, 2021)

Mixed emotions here. $8600 is crazy money. But it does give me the courage to ask for 4 and take 3 when I get around to selling mine this spring. Thinking about a cheap VFD ($100 on amazon) for it so I can sell it working as is.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 8, 2021)

Check out the bid history.  The bid stood at about $4,000 until 1/2 hour from the close.  Then 2 guys* bid back and forth, back and forth and back and forth some more!  The Terms say that inspection was possible so maybe both of them had seen the machine and knew that it was a gem.  Unless one of them adds to this thread, I guess we'll never know.

Craig
* Has to be guys, right?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 8, 2021)

trlvn said:


> Craig
> * Has to be guys, right



Might be your wife buying you a Xmas present. Maybe she is selling all your other stuff to help pay for it...... 

Seriously though, nothing wrong with women in this field or any other.


----------

